# Who is coming to Hershey this Week!!!



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 2, 2017)

The grand daddy swap meet of the antique auto world: https://www.hersheyaaca.org

Any CABERS coming?


----------



## John G04 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'll be their wednesday. Not selling anything though


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 2, 2017)

Let me know if you run across any long tank elgins


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2017)

Some bikes at Hershey today:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 4, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> View attachment 686494View attachment 686495 View attachment 686496View attachment 686497 View attachment 686498View attachment 686499 View attachment 686500View attachment 686501 View attachment 686502View attachment 686503 View attachment 686504
> 
> View attachment 686493



thanks so much for the pictures Brant, there great a little some thing for every one there , I reelly like thee old moter cycles to  from bicycle


----------



## John G04 (Oct 4, 2017)

Wow some cool stuff there i'm on my way now


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 4, 2017)

Dibs on the chicken truck 
Thanks for the pics.


----------



## catfish (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## John G04 (Oct 4, 2017)

some more pictures


----------



## John G04 (Oct 4, 2017)

And some more


----------



## John G04 (Oct 4, 2017)

Final ones. The last picture is of rob wofle (mike wolfes brother) he walking the antique archeololgy felt bike. 



 



 



 



 This b6 is awesome the guy with it is the orginal owner and bought it new he said. Not fro sale though


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2017)

Thanks for the pics guys. Cars, motorcycles, bicycles....does it get any better? V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for the pics guys. Cars, motorcycles, bicycles....does it get any better? V/r Shawn



You are very welcome Shawn! 

There was a rumor an untouched rusty Indian bicycle surfaced.  I tried hard but could not track it down.  The event was very lean on high end ballooners; some very nice TOC material and earlier present.  The event is so large however that it is very easy to miss a significant bicycle surfacing, being sold, and scurried to some trailer.

It is over 20 miles of walking just to do the entire show one time!  It is impossible to fully cover everything in an effective manner.  Read more at: https://blog.caranddriver.com/treasure-hunting-at-hershey-the-worlds-largest-old-car-swap-meet/

I meet several folks for the first time; many multi-generation Wheelmen were present.  It is also interesting to see car people who buy bikes in a very insular manner.

Today I bought four bicycles and a bunch of parts and smalls.  I will try to post the bikes over the next few days.  All in all the event is heaps of fun and I would encourage others to visit in the future.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> You are very welcome Shawn!
> 
> There was a rumor an untouched rusty Indian bicycle surfaced.  I tried hard but could not track it down.  The event was very lean on high end ballooners; some very nice TOC material and earlier present.  The event is so large however that it is very easy to miss a significant bicycle surfacing, being sold, and scurried to some trailer.
> 
> ...




Thanks again Brant. Added to my bucket list! V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 4, 2017)

@Dan the bike man  Dan, check out this sign!
And a steam powered motorcycle showed up too!


----------



## kreika (Oct 4, 2017)

Awesome pics! Thank you. 20 miles to see it all? Wow better bring some good walking shoes. Looks super fun and lot of great stuff!!!


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2017)

There is one thing you need at Hershey more than walking shoes, man I loved Hershey but my bank account didn't


----------



## Dan the bike man (Oct 5, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @Dan the bike man  Dan, check out this sign!
> And a steam powered motorcycle showed ]




Wow! I need that sign!


----------



## johnboy (Oct 5, 2017)

Love that white & blue B6 ! You don't see that color combo. everyday.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 5, 2017)

johnboy said:


> Love that white & blue B6 ! You don't see that color combo. everyday.



Yes, that is a great color combo; it was very frustrating that it wasn't for sale.  The guy kept putting in a line of bikes that were for sale; he was just an attention seeker.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2017)

I don't know how I grew up about  50 miles from here and didn't know this was going on.  I'll go next year for sure.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 5, 2017)

Wow great pics guys !!


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 5, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, that is a great color combo; it was very frustrating that it wasn't for sale.  The guy kept putting in a line of bikes that were for sale; he was just an attention seeker.




So there was no way that bike could be bought?
Or just that nobody was willing to meet his, 
I don't want to sell it price?

I sure would've been tempted.


----------



## catfish (Oct 5, 2017)

Did you get prices on any of these bikes? What else has shown up? More photos please !!!!!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> So there was no way that bike could be bought?
> Or just that nobody was willing to meet his,
> I don't want to sell it price?
> 
> I sure would've been tempted.




Marty, it was his childhood bike; he had it since it was new.  He brought it as a lark, I guess to show a friend.  You could tell he loved all the attention it received.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

This bike wins for the coolest bars and muscle bike best of show at Hershey!:






Wheeling some booty back to my house; even if you have a space at the swap the logistics are brutal.





Other bikes and bells including the ever changing price Iver, it seems the same vendor raised his price twice:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

catfish said:


> More photos please !!!!!



Ed, maybe we can get Jesse @Jesse McCauley to post some images.  He took a heap of pictures and found a couple sweet bikes.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Oct 6, 2017)

A couple that I don't think are too redundant:










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2017)

Was the Ner-a-car for sale?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> Was the Ner-a-car for sale?



Yes, I think he wanted somewhere in the mid-20's for this.


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 6, 2017)

love the davie crocket bike


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 6, 2017)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Yes, I think he wanted somewhere in the mid-20's for this.




Not too bad!
Those used to not be that desirable, but now, they are something of a novelty.
There's one in the Peterson Automotive museum in Los Angeles, that stops me every time I walk by.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 6, 2017)

I'll have to settle for making Hershey's chocolate milk, but I hope you all have a wonderful time!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 6, 2017)

The "smalls" I found at Hershey; tomorrow I will post the bicycles.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 7, 2017)

Nice score on the Grip Wells.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Oct 7, 2017)

I spoke with Leon Dixon at Hersey today, very nice guy!


----------

